# Narrow Track setups.



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'm just wondering if anyone out there has a narrow table set up for your track. 
Not the 8x4 or 16x4, but something like a 16'x40". 
Anyone out there have any pics or suggestions?
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a 4 lane Life Like banked oval that fits on a table 28" wide by 12' long currently that my kids and I race on.

I used standard Life Like 9" curves for the 2 inner lanes and the slightly banked 12" curves for the outer lanes.

The track would actually fit in a 26" wide area but I left an inch on either side for walls and billboards and such....

Plenty of good racing action in a relatively small area.

It is a great t-jet and xtraction track!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I just threw together this modified scorpion style layout on a 16 ft x 40 in table. It's around 62' average running length and would be an excellent racing layout, with a combination of turns ranging from 6" to 18".


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That's a good layout AfxToo! I like the double chicane section marked on the image below.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

These are less conventional. Track three has some essence of a hillclimb without the two layer straights along the back.

Bottom line: you will not have any problems creating a great layout if you narrow it down to 40" width.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

This one is 13' X 30" Tomy track.



















How many lanes are you doing?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, It's gonna be a four lane with probably some sort of world record for track sections per square inch. 
I'm tearin down my track and redoing it, and will post pics in a new thread.

Rich


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> That's a good layout AfxToo! I like the double chicane section marked on the image below.


Thanks. It's basically a scorpion style layout with a double chicane, or bus stop, along the back just to keep it interesting. The right side sweeper is 18"/15" so it should have very good speed and behave quite well for a sectional layout. The 6" turns in the "learning curves" section of the track are quite evenly distributed between the gutters. If you mention to racers that you're "doing a scorpion style layout with Tomy track pieces," this is just about what they will expect to see. Having the Tomy 18" turns available really makes doing this layout with sectional track all the better.


----------

